# On the subject of Uganda. A few pics for you



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Scrumcap buffalo. In case you're wondering why I look so buggered, I was full of malaria. (I'm second from right)










Defassa waterbuck










Oribi










Guenther's dik dik and if you look carefully, also a francolin.










Buff










Stuck..... should have put the landy in front to pull the toyota out when it got stuck



























Views


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

shakari...thank you for sharing your photos ! One place I would love to visit before I get too old to do so.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

On a call,

A pleasure. Unfortunately, I have to over write them to try to defeat the image thieves.

I'm using Firefox and can only see half a pic at a time..... what do you see?

Some more for you:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I see the full picture, but maybe my monitor is bigger? It really is best to upload using the "Manage Attachments" feature so that the photos are resized to fit on the site here.

Thanks a lot for sharing, and I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pictures and good looking hunting area's, ditto on the getting better, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thank you for putting then up for all to see. Get well soon dear boy.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Thaks guys..... I'm over the malaria now but it knocked the shite out of me at the time!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Steve, Thanks for sharing them. I don't mind the overwriting at all if the alternative is no pics. I'm glad to hear you are over the malaria.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Don

Image thieves have cost me a bloody fortune over the years and quite frankly, you can'y stop all of it, no matter what you do but I do like to make it as hard as possible for the swines!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Dam right Steve! Bugger letting them get away with it.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt,

Don't know if you saw that xixixixi.com thing the other week?

They scraped pretty much every image on the entire net and then put all of them on the site as free images with the statement that if they had your images, you could email them and request removal. They then cloned that site onto umpteen others.

If you did contact them, they had your address and depending on your security settings, other info as well and if you didn't, they had your images..... there was also some kind of bandwidth theft going on there as well.

They even got all the images off of our sites and we make theft difficult by banning the right click function and a few other things...... didn't stop those bastards though.

The sites stayed online for about 48 hours before they were removed but in that time must have made millions of dollars.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Steve,

No I didn't see it. Did it effect you in any way?

I wouldn't put anything up I didn't mind people seeing for free.
We are hoping to go after the scottish wildcat in may, if I did get photos then I would be doing the same as you mate.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, they got all our images just as they got everyone else's but what will happen now remains to be seen.

I'm more than happy for people to enjoy my images but get very upset when they steal them for commercial purposes and then make money out of them without paying or even giving credit.

Some of my images bring me a not insignificant amount from mags etc and obviously if they buy them from some other bugger who claims them as his own, then I lose that income...... we've even had one guy steal our company logo of all things and use it on the front of hooky DVDs he was selling on ebay!

We contacted both him and ebay and gave them 48 hours to remove it and surprisingly, they did...... but they'll still have made money from our logo until that point.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Even a company logo's not safe! They'll stop at nothing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Steve, I have never had Malaria but used quanine. Were you using anything to prevent it ?

Wow...shoot the slimy bastards, mount them and post pics.

I wonder how easy it would be to have them steal your photos but have a virus or a trogan inside to cause them havoc.

Saw your pictures very well thank you, sorry I was not able to respond right away I was at Church.

Were abouts were these taken ?


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been kicking around Africa on and off for over 30 years and have always taken the normal precautions against malaria and had been lucky enough never to have had it.

Last year in Uganda, I took all the normal precautions but despite that, caught malaria...... fortunately, I did a test early on and as soon as I was certain it was malaria, dosed myself up with Coartem...... I was out of action for a day, then back hunting but feeling like death for the rest of the hunt and it took me about 3 months to shake it off completely.

The pics were all taken last year and all in various parts of the Karamojo region of Uganda.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Steve those are wonderful photos...hope to see more.

As for your Malaria, that is exactly what I have heard...it takes a long time to recover...did you end up with any other complications ?


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

None that I know of but it truly is a horrendous thing!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Steve, are you taking anything for it in South Africa?


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt,

Sorry for not getting back before..... I was sent a great book to review and have had my nose in that for a while.

No, where we live in White River isn't in the malarial zone, so we don't have to take anything at all whilst we're here.

Winters are cold by African standards in this area but the lack of mozzies makes it well worth it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries. Steve whats the moth life like in the night? I started a thread on moth traps in the members cabin.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt

Lot's of bats here so they tend to keep the moths down a fait bit.

Oh, BTW..... No luck on that email this morning..... I'll try again tomorrow am early!


----------

